# Pre-Qualifying...



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

...At Barry Yoner Day. After the first round, xr4sam is leading with 1,672 points. Mark McGovern (using Magnagouger technology) is in second with 7,843 and CDub is third with 479. Huzz was disqualified for not wearing his helmet and Cult was DQ'd for jumping out of his cart.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Har, yama!

I was wondering what the flashes were - wasn't sure if it was a camera or the 'Gouger's extension cord flashing (it got a little frayed towards the end of the fourteenth lap).

We all look the same under the helmets, don't we? (And YES, we are wearing helmets, just to beat the wise guys out there to the all-too-obvious punch!) It's easy to tell which vehicle is Cee Dub's, 'cause he paints so purty...

Oh, and you forgot to mention that we took the cue from our Queen of Styrene, so that when all the carts are lined up in the proper order, they spell out: "PLEASE COME TO WONDERFEST, DAVE METZNER!"


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drat these helmet bylaws!!

I mean, its not like I have anything to protect up there anyway!! 

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

What, no LeMans start???


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Ooooo!! There I am!! Eighth cart from the left!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

See the yellow flag...that one is me!

MMM


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Well, it seems that the new points system has caused quite a furor. And here's a pic:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

yamahog said:


> and Cult was DQ'd for jumping out of his cart.












He was *Dairy Queen*ed?

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Heiillll be seeing yoouuu, in aaall the old familiar buuuunkerrrs."


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

John P said:


> "Heiillll be seeing yoouuu, in aaall the old familiar buuuunkerrrs."












Good one, JP!

- GJS


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Makes me want to build one of those Parks Born Loser kits of Hitler


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's one of the pre-qualifiers for the Hardened Putty Pit Spitting contest:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here a detractor gets very vocal against the observance of BARRY YONER DAY and it's questionable activities:










- GJS

Well, obviously the publicity was too much for him 'cause he seems to have disappeared.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The Polar Lights team is really on fire this year!









- GJS


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Damn Magnagouger.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The pictures just came back from the fishing contest...










(Yup, that's me, and the brook behind our house in 1964)


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you fishing with a gun, John???????????????????????

Moi!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

yamahog said:


> Huzz was disqualified for not wearing his helmet...


Dear God, someone please tell me that Huzz is in the fourth cart! Otherwise, if he's in the second one, Huzz is lookin' kinda cute! :devil: 
As a side note, the Dutchess is in cart #1... you just can't see her 'cuz she's ducking down! :roll:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Are you fishing with a gun, John???????????????????????
> 
> Moi!


 Nono, there's a pole there. I think :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Just cute? Ah look mahvelous!! Where's that old _Right Said Fred_ CD? Ah! Here we go now!

I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me
I'm too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts
And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan
And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing
I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk
I'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that
I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk
I'm too sexy for my too sexy for my too sexy for my
'Cos I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk
I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me
And I'm too sexy for this song


Huzz :jest:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

<smacks forhead in disbelief>


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like a gun to me, Hon. Now, is that givin' the fish a fightin' chance???

Moi!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Da Queen said:


> Looks like a gun to me, Hon. Now, is that givin' the fish a fightin' chance???
> 
> Moi!


 I'm gonna have to blow it up some and look closer. I just assumed it was a pole. Then again, I really hated fishing.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

He has a Scope on that fishing pole.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

A 22-caliber fishing rod?


Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it's a rod, it's just point right at thecamera. I seem to recall having some kind of funky plastic toy fishing pole back then.


----------

